# problema con un sensor crepuscular



## Pedroalh (May 1, 2010)

hola a todos amigos he hecho un sensor crepuscular de esta pàgina http://www.neoteo.com/construye-un-interruptor-crepuscular.neo 
lo hice toco como pone a hay pero no se por que no funciona no se donde ni como pener el polimetro para saber donde esta el fallo si me pudierais ayudar por favor gracias a todos

me sale menos 12 voltios si coloco el pometro al reves si lo pongo bien no me marca nada


----------



## Fogonazo (May 1, 2010)

¿ Hiciste el diseño del impreso en "Espejo" ?


----------



## Electronec (May 1, 2010)

Lo del polímetro no me cuadra. 
Donde estas midiendo??  Te marca -12V, y al reves nada. Te deberia de marcar +12V.

El relé debe de estar polarizado con la alimentación, en el esquema figura en vacio.

Repasa bien el montaje, sobre todo el 555, que esté bien conectado y no simétricamente de alreves.

Coloca el polímetro en tensión, entre la patilla 3 del IC y masa, comprueba que al negar la LDR de luz, varia el valor.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedroalh (May 1, 2010)

Pues si pongo la punta negativa el polimetros a masa y la de positivo en el 3 me marca 7.8 milivoltios y si pongo la punta negativa en el positivo y pongo el negativo en la patilla 3 el pulimetro marca 15.88 y la funte sola marca 16.47¿ que es lo que y tengo que mirar del 555?

Lo que me parece raro que segun el pcb no se por donde le enta el positivo a la patilla 8 que supuestamente le tiene que llegar 

En la placaboar me funcionaba bien lo que puese en la patilla 3 fue un diodo con su resistencia y me funciona bien 

Rele no lo pues todabia por que no encontre ninguno que me funcionara le pensaba poner un rele de coche.

Lo que le pues fue una bombilla de 5watios entre la salida del trasistor y positivo.
Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## Electronec (May 1, 2010)

Redacta mejor tus comentarios, no he entendido nada.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedroalh (May 1, 2010)

intentare explicarte cosa a cosa pongo en paralelo el polimetro entre masa y el 3 del ci y marca 7.8 milivoltios y el polimetro igual pero las puntas cambiadas (la punta roja en masa y la negra en la salida 3 del ci) el polimetro marca 16.47. 
Que es lo que tengo que mirar del 555?

lo que he probado es mirar con el polimetro si le llegar corriente a la patilla 8 del ci y no le llega, lo he puenteado y sigue sin funcionar  

En la placa de prueba me funcionaba bien lo que puese en la patilla 3 fue un diodo con su resistencia

lo pude probar con el rele por que no tengo ninguno lo que si probe con una bombilla de 5watio puesta en serie entre el posivo y la salida del rele 
Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## MrCarlos (May 2, 2010)

Hola Pedroalh
Si analizas el circuito impreso que adjuntaste o el que aparece en el enlace que adjuntaste debes notar que el Pin 8 y el 4 del 555 no están conectados al positivo.

Te sugiero que soldes un puente de alambre entre el positivo y la terminal 8 del 555
Revisa si le llega el positivo al relevador, punta Pos. Del medidor al relevador, punta Neg del medidor al negativo.
Si no llega el voltaje solda otro alambre del positivo a la terminal del relevador que está cerca de la “R” del letrero “RELE 12V/10 A “

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## Pedroalh (May 2, 2010)

El puente del la patilla 8 a positivo ya lo hice pero sigue sin funcinar.
La parte que es diferente no la utilizo, yo lo compruevo a la salida del transistor.
No se que es el revelador.

gracias por tu vuestra ayuda


----------



## Electronec (May 2, 2010)

Cambia el 555, con tantas pruebas puede que esté estropeado.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedroalh (May 2, 2010)

crees que sera eso ? no se malento ni nada
el mierciles ire a compralo es que en el pueblo en el que estoy no hay una tienda de electronica y en la ciudad que es malaga esta las 3 unicas tienda una al lado de la otra la podian repartir por la ciudad jajaja

gracias de nuevo


----------



## Electronec (May 2, 2010)

No es que lo crea, pero ese esquema es muy sencillo y el 555 es un integrado que no dá problemas.
Si con todas las pruebas que se te an indicado no consigues nada,
la sustitución es otra opción, ya que el Ic no es nada caro.

Te adjunto otro esquema crepuscular, realizado con el Ic 4001 que funciona de lujo, lo he realizado varias veces y como la seda.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedroalh (May 2, 2010)

muchas gracias 
Tengo algunas dudas donde pone carga que es la bobina del un rele, que se confugura con los dos pontenciometros y como puedo hacer el pcb.
Gracas de nuevo


----------



## Electronec (May 2, 2010)

La resistencia ajustable de 1M ajusta el humbral de luz o ausencia de la misma de la LDR.

La resistencia ajustable de 100K regula la velocidad de parpadeo del Led, este no es otra cosa que un indicador de cambio de estado dia/noche, aprovechando que sobran dos puertas lógicas del Ic 4001 (esta parte es opcional).

Donde póne carga; puedes colocar un relé para controlar cargas importántes o directamente una carga que nó supere el rendimíento del BD 139.

Con respecto a diseñar el PCB;

Veo que tus conocimientos de electrónica son mínimas. Empieza desde el principio como todos lo hemos hecho, investiga en proto-board y en este Foro encontraras 1000 consejos, tutoriales etc...etc... para poder diseñarlos.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedroalh (May 2, 2010)

Oye muchas gracias por tu ayuda 
Mis conocimientos son pequeño o muy escasos es mas la voluntad que le pongo que otra cosa gracias a ustedes es que hago mis ensayos .
Investigare en el PCB haber que me sale


----------



## Pedroalh (May 4, 2010)

Hola de nuevo

Este es m primer ensayo en el pcb wizard es de tu esquema pero creo que algo falla por que cuando lo convierto para el pcb no sale bien creo aqui te dejo un archivo para que medes tu opinon claro si quieres y cuando tengas un rato.

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Electronec (May 5, 2010)

Ningun problema en ayudarte,

pero sube el adjunto en .jpg o .pdf, para que todos podamos verlo.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedroalh (May 5, 2010)

hola 
el pin 14 y 7 lo tube que poner a mano y no se si eso se puedes 
gracias


----------



## Electronec (May 5, 2010)

Perdona pero yo ese programa no lo uso ni se como va, aver si puedes encontrar algo con el buscador del foro o algun compañero te puede dar instrucciones.

Por otro lado,  fíjate en el Tr BD 139, lo tiene mal puesto. El emisor por el colector y viceversa.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedroalh (May 5, 2010)

ahora esta bien?
Que programa utilizas, lo que me parece mas raro es la imagen de la placa que le veo muy pocas lineas de cobre y enciama la mitad de los componetes no le llegan las lineas tampoco de cobre.
Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Electronec (May 6, 2010)

Santiago dijo:


> *Tutorial basico del  Pcb Wizard*



Mira en el Foro tienes tutoriales y mas!!! (es cuestión de buscar )...te podrá ayudar.

Yo uso el WinCircuit, pero es igual al PCB Wizar, da igual son todos parecidos, el tema está en aprenderte bien todas las opciones.

Creo que tu problema tiene que ver con alguna opción que no eliges cuando quieres generar la placa vista de pistas de cobre.

No olvides de poner ( si lo que colocas en la carga es un relé),  el condensador y el diodo anti picos, tu transistor te lo agradecerá.

Saludos.


----------



## Pedroalh (May 6, 2010)

Muchas gracias hay estoy mirando el tutorial ya te contare como me ha ido, si me sale alguna duda ya te preguntare gracias de nuevo .

Saludos.


----------



## Electronec (May 8, 2010)

Mega tutorial de PCB WIZARD.

Curso básico.



			
				mariano22 dijo:
			
		

> Como utilizar PCB Wizard



Saludos


----------



## flander (Ago 28, 2012)

Hola, fijate que en el circuito impreso falta una conexión a positivo desde un extremo de la bobina del rele, quizas sea la falla que se presenta al no activarse. saludos


----------

